# Shou Sugi Ban Question



## Armaros (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey all. Just had a quick question. I don't have access to one of the massive propane torches that you see some people use for shou sugi ban, but I do have a bernzomatic propane torch. Will that be sufficient for an even burn or should I look into something else/is there a technique that I should focus on? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 3, 2021)

The big torch heads are $55-60 bucks at Harbor Freight and Northern Tool. Otherwise, do you have a fanned tip for your propaner? If not, getting an even burn could be a challenge, but worth trying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Armaros (Dec 3, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> The big torch heads are $55-60 bucks at Harbor Freight and Northern Tool. Otherwise, do you have a fanned tip for your propaner? If not, getting an even burn could be a challenge, but worth trying.


I'll check them out. I'm a little hesitant to buy a new head because I'm just doing the one project. I was wondering whether something flammable like lighter fluid would work, so I may test that on some test piece. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 4, 2021)

The Japanese make a chimney pile( bestexplanation I can come up with) like a tipi of wood, over a small wood fire to char their wood. So I don't see why you can't burn the surface, just don't let your liquid soak in too far or you may have a time putting it out when you think it is "cooked" enough. Oh, and keep an extinguisher handy out in the yard where you better be doing this experiment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

